# Percentage received



## Almostthere (13 Nov 2015)

Good morning to everyone,

I am struggling right now with VAC like most peoples..
I have fill out files for a dysthymic disorder and anxiety problems in January 2014, got a decisions letter in July 2014 saying i was approved for 5/5 and receive a  10 % initial minimum payment. The letter was also stating that i was going to be seen by a VAC doctor in May 2015 for a review of my case. I finally see that  doctor in July 2015 and his report was send to VAC mid-July.

Now the 16 weeks have pass and im still waiting for VAC to review my case.

And finally my questions, does anyone when thru the same process ? Should i expect my percentage to go up ?

Personnally i think the waiting time is more stressfull than my personnal issue..

Thanks for you`re response.


----------



## blackberet17 (13 Nov 2015)

The 10% minimum is an initial assessment. Depending on your symptoms and the doctor's report, you "could" see your assessment increase. Without knowing the particulars of your case, it is not for us to say.

Have you phoned the Department for an update on your case? Don't hesitate to engage the Ombudsman's office if you find the delay to be excessive.


----------



## Almostthere (13 Nov 2015)

Thank you blackberet17,

Yes i have call the Department and every time they keep pushing to the right, without giving me any update. I have call the Ombudsman yesterday, i will see if they can make something about it...


----------



## Veteran202 (13 Nov 2015)

I did not get the initial 10% however I was diagnosed by the OSI clinic to have Major Depressive Disorder (Severe) and Alcohol Use Disorder (severe). They are separate disabilities on my claim and I have no idea how much of a reward they will give. It has been past the 16 weeks but they said they will reach a decision within four weeks. Does anybody have a comparable disorder and know what the percentage would usually be for this?


----------



## blackberet17 (13 Nov 2015)

Dysthymic disorder, alcohol abuse, and major depressive disorder are considered psychiatric disorders. As such, they are assessed under the four tables appearing in Chapter 21 of the Table of Disabilities.

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/after-injury/disability-benefits/benefits-determined/table-of-disabilities/ch-21-2006

Remember, gents and ladies, your particular medical condition will be assessed based on the symptoms you present and declare to your medical practitioner, as well as on the impacts of your condition(s) on your overall quality of life (Chapter 2).

While folks may share they received XX% for YY medical condition, it is based on their symptomology. Not on yours. You may wish to consult the above tables to see for yourself where you think you are at. Using what others have received as a benchmark is not the best idea, because this is YOUR medical condition, not theirs.

Engage the Ombudsman, they know where to poke to move things along. Also, some forum members had success in contacting the Minister (Minister O'Toole at the time). It's an approach which could not hurt with the new Minister as well.


----------



## Veteran202 (13 Nov 2015)

@Blackberet thank you for the info. 

This percentage system is very confusing. I have a monthly benefit from years back due to some physical injuries, before they went to the "lump sum" payment system. Do they add that old percentage to the new one?


----------



## wings (16 Nov 2015)

Goodluck trying to determine a percentage . My advice is not to even try to work that out . My initial application was put in August 2014 . I finally hear something from them in February telling me its in step 3 . April I get a decision letter stating I was granted 5/5ths . But there was not enough medical information to determine a percentage so I needed to see their Vac doctor . Still not sure why they could not determine a percentage as I had cf98s all medical and doctor reports I had the surgeons report  MRI's etc . so June I am off to see their Doctor she puts her report in end of june I was told 16 weeks starts again at that point. 16 weeks passes and they requested another 4 weeks . we are now at 60 weeks . finally received a decision on percentage of 3% which is immediately been put in for appeal. so take it from me don't try to figure out a percentage or count on a time frame. according to what I was told and the condition and medical reports I submitted I should never have come in under 5% minimum .


----------



## Rifleman62 (16 Nov 2015)

Well all that will soon change with the sunshine and butterflies of the new PMJT VAC.

The only military discount all members and veterans are currently guaranteed is from VAC.


----------



## blackberet17 (16 Nov 2015)

Veteran202 said:
			
		

> @Blackberet thank you for the info.
> 
> This percentage system is very confusing. I have a monthly benefit from years back due to some physical injuries, before they went to the "lump sum" payment system. Do they add that old percentage to the new one?



Percentages granted under the Pension Act (i.e. monthly) and the NVC ("lump sum") are added together to track your total disability percentage, as new benefits are available once a 98-100% assessment has been reached, such as EIA or PIA.


----------

